# Sticky  The Suspension Forum FAQ Thread



## John A (Feb 19, 2001)

This thread isn't going to be the typical forum FAQ where one or two people come up with some topics and write answers about them --_ not that there's anything wrong with that_ -- but I think that most of the Really Frequent Questions have actually been answered at length many times over, and by many smart people.
The idea is that we'll keep this thread as a pointer to significant posts that answer specific suspension related questions. As threads grow and fade, we'll keep it updated with the threads that are providing the best info about each particular topic. As always, feedback is welcome and we can be very accomodating with what gets linked to from this post..
*Threads of Interest*
- Suspension Primer / FAQ Thread (start here!)
- Why poly bushings in the rear are bad
- Stock Spring Rates and Color Codes
- MkIV aftermarket springs at stock ride height LIST
- Lowering, Discussion on handling, not looks.
- The Eibach Pro System Review Thread
- The MKIV Suspension Geometry Thread --> Very current, very technical.
- Coilovers vs. Springs & Dampers: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=585393
- Rear Sway Bar Threads:
MKIV Rear Swaybar List
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=576182
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=580796
- Posted Spring Rates:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=602321
http://www.dubbed-out.net/spring_rates.htm
- Shine Rear Anti-Roll Bar - What it is, How it looks, How to install it in few pictures
- *MKIV Camber Plate Thread *
- *H2Sport Lowering Spindles - Available* 

*How-to Topics*
Both of these are very small write-ups that I wrote. As people do more technical ones, we can absolutely get them posted here. I know there are some around already.
- VW / Eibach Lowering Spring Install
- Autotech Rear Swaybar Install
- Inexpensive MKIV Strut Top Tools 
- Dampers (Shocks) .... little bit more about them
- Shine Kit with Koni vs. Shine Kit with Bilstein.... or combination of both?

Note: We're going to have to update these URL's for the new forum. Please be patient.


----------

